# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Biologji-po ta kuptojme qelizen do ta kuptojme vet jeten

## besmiri_usa

Qeliza
po te kuptojme jeten e qelizes do ta kuptojme vet jeten edhe proceset fiziologjike qe ndodhin si nje bum ne organizem.Qeliza ka nevoje per frymarrje,kembim te ma
terjeve dhe mbrojtje.Qeliza lind zhvillohet ndahet dhe vdes.Qeliza ka e tapat apo
Fazat e saje,mire po fillimisht cekim menyrat e ndarjes se qelizes
-Ndarja Trupore(Mitotike) qelizat trupore pesojne shkeputje ndermjet veti
-Ndarja seksuale(Mejotike)qelizat sekuale pesojne shumezim
Tek ndarja trupore kemi kater faza:1)Metafaza 2)Anafaza 3)rofaza 4)Teloefaza
keto faza kan edhe nenfazat qe tregojne menyren e ndarjes se qelizes shkeputjen e materjalit trupor dhe shkatrrimit e materjalit gjenetik edhe intensefikimin e procesit te ndorjes se vazhdueshme.Sikurse Mitoza ashtu edhe mejoza ka aq faza edhe si e tille veqohet me shumim qelizash dhe krijim te strukturave gjenetiken ,aminoacidesh vargjesh polipeptide.

Qelizat qe duhet ven kujdes per mbrojtjen e tyre edhe  po te lendohen me nuk do te kene mundesin te shumohen jane qelizat nervore sepse ato pasi kalojne ne e tapen G0 te interfazes ne mes te ndarjes embyllin procesin.

Qelizat qe kan veshtirsi per shumim jane qelizat e melqise ,gjithashtu edhe ato po te lendohen eshte veshtire te gjendet nje menyre per te intervenuar ne permiresim,pra edhe keto i takojne rendit e qelizave nervore.

----------


## besmiri_usa

*Qeliza eshte struktura e organizmit,baza e cila mban orgnizmin ne qendrim.
Ne baz te funksionit mund te ndryshoj forma por materjali gjenetiko-berthamor mbetet i njejt*

----------


## kærlighed

Sa per fillim nje spjegim se kush dhe c`eshte qeliza?

Mund te thuhet se qelizat per nej ane si fundamenti i shtepise. Duhet te perdoret fundamenti per tu ndertuar nje shtepi dhe duhet te perdoren qelizat per tu ndertuar trupi i njeriut.

Egzistojne gjithsej tre lloje qelizash: 
1.  Vira: Organizma njeqelizore qe mund te jetojne dhe formohen vetem ne nje qelize te huaj.
*2.  Prokariotet:* Fjala ka kuptimin ”para berthames” dhe eshte nje qelize pa berthame. P.sh. nje bakterie.
*3.  Eukariotet:* D.t.th. ”berthame e vertete” dhe eshte nje qelize me berthame si p.sh. te njerezit, kafshet dhe bimet.


*Membrana qelizore.*
Eshte muri qe mbeshtjell qelizen dhe kontrollon se c`lloj materjesh hyjne dhe dalin ne/nga qeliza. Funksionon edhe si mjet per mbrojtjen e jashtme te qelizes kunder trupthave te huaj.

*Citoplasma.*
Lengu qe ndodhet rreth membranes qelizore dhe qe permban ribozomet (organet e qelizes).

*Membrana qelizore.*
Shtresa trasheguese/kromozomet, qe udheheqin ritjen dhe zhvillimin e qelizave gjenden ketu. Gjate ndarjes se qelizes numri i kromozomeve dyfishohet ne membranen qelizore dhe ndahet ne dy qeliza te njejta gjenetikisht.

*Ribozomet.*
Gjenden ose ne nje rrjet prej kanaleve te vogla ne citoplazme te quajtur ndryshe _reticulumi endoplazmatik_, apo lire neper qelize. Ketu behet sinteza proteinike.

----------


## kærlighed

Trupi i njeriut eshte i ndertuar nga miliarda qelizash te vogla (eukariote). Te gjitha keto qeliza vijne dhe jane kopje e vetem nje qelize: ajo qelize qe formohet gjate shkrirjes se nje spermatozoidi dhe nje qelize veze. Pastaj ajo vazhdon te ndahet serish gjate gjithe jetes. Mund te thuhet se ajo ben klonim te vetes. Kjo ndarje e qelizes (mitoza) mund shkurte dhe thjeshte te spjegohet ne kete menyre: 

*1.* C`do qelize e vetme ka 46 kromozome. Kur qeliza ndahet, DNA-ja dyfishohet ne nje lloj kopjeje. Vetem ne kete rast kromozomet jane te dukshme dhe kane forme te nje X-i te vogel. Berthama qelizore eshte e rrethuar me nje mur (cipe) te holle – membrane berthamore. E tere qeliza eshte e mbeshtjellur me membrane qelizore te permendur me heret.

*2.* Dy vijat e kromozomeve te X-it ndahen me dysh dhe shtrihen ne secilin fund te qelizes. Kjo ben qe qeliza te fryhet dhe i ngjane numrit 8-te.

*3.* Qeliza shterngohet ne mes dhe ndahet ne dy ”qeliza motra”. Ajo qe me heret ishte nje qelize e vetme, tani eshte transformuar ne dy qeliza me te njejten shtrese trasheguese, pra eshte vete klonuar.

Qelizat e reja shvillohen dhe adaptohen ne menyra te percaktuara. P.sh. nje qelize e melcise ”mbyll” disa fumksione te vetat me qellim qe energjine e vete ta perdore apostafat per melcine e jo muskujt. Megjithate, keto ”funksione te haruara”mund te rihapen me ndihmen e metodave specifike ku pos tjerash perdoren nese duhet te behet klonim i nje organizmi.
Pasi qe qeliza vazhdon te ndahet, krijohet embrioni me organe dhe inde te ndryshme si:zemer, tru, eshtra, lekure, muskuj, krahe dhe kembe. Te gjitha qelizat e reja funksionojne si fabrika te vogla qe gjithe kohen punojne dhe kryejne detyra te ndryshme. Disa prej qelizave perkujdesen per muskujt, te tjera ndihmojne te menduarit (neuronet) dhe te tretat ndihmojne te tretin ushqimin qe kemi ngrene.  

Secila qelize e jona ka nje berthame te brendshme, berthamen qelizore te permendur me heret. Kjo berthame eshte ”qendra komanduese” e qelizes. Brenda saj gjendet shtresa trasheguese. Keto shtresa perbehen prej kromozomeve te cilat perbehen prej nje numri te madh gjenesh. 

Per me shume vijon material mbi _kromozomet, gjenet dhe DNA-ne_.(nese nuk bejne pjese ne nje teme tjeter).

----------


## Necromant

Po te kuptojme atomin dhe molekulen, do kuptojme vet jeten.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shkoni bejini pak refresh dhe update njohurive te biologjise. Keto i mesojne kalamajte e klases se shtate. Eshte baza. Pastaj niveli i te shpjeguarit eshte per kalamajte e cerdhes.

Qeliza eshte nje mrekulli e vogel, me te sot fale teknologjise nano mund te behen mrekullira e te kurohen semundje.

----------


## kærlighed

E nderuara *angelina o2*, pasi po me ben nje kritike (per fat te keq jo konstruktive) pse nuk po na i sjell ti ato rifreskime dhe spjegime mbi nanoteknologjine? Apo ndoshta ke menjanuar mundesine se forumistet mbase kane nivel te ndryshem te arsimimit dhe njohurive? Apo ndoshta e sheh te arsyeshem nje spjegim nga e nderlikuara kah e thjeshta?

Personalisht jam ne perfundim te kolegjit univerzitar te Øresund-it ne Dk dega e mjekesise dhe njohurite e mia jane te nje niveli shume me te larte se sic i pershkrove ti.  

Je e mireseardhur me postimet e tua. :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## G.D

Realisht kjo teme eshte shume e mire po te ishte hapur tek mentori akademik ketu poshte.
Ose mire edhe ketu nese do kishe vene ne teme parashtesen "per femijet qe kane pasion biologjine".

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> E nderuara *angelina o2*, pasi po me ben nje kritike (per fat te keq jo konstruktive) pse nuk po na i sjell ti ato rifreskime dhe spjegime mbi nanoteknologjine? Apo ndoshta ke menjanuar mundesine se forumistet mbase kane nivel te ndryshem te arsimimit dhe njohurive? Apo ndoshta e sheh te arsyeshem nje spjegim nga e nderlikuara kah e thjeshta?
> 
> Personalisht jam ne perfundim te kolegjit univerzitar te Øresund-it ne Dk dega e mjekesise dhe njohurite e mia jane te nje niveli shume me te larte se sic i pershkrove ti.  
> 
> Je e mireseardhur me postimet e tua.


I dashur koleg, besoj se kritikat duhet te jene te pranueshme. Une jam e medimit ,qe teksti i punuar keshtu si e ke sjelle ti, eshte i nivelit te shkolles nentevjecare.  Eshte shume i thate ne informacion dhe teper i shkurter.

Nuk vura ne dyshim njohurite e tua. Por meqe ashtu si e thua edhe ti, qe niveli i njohurive te forumisteve nuk eshte i njejte dhe meqe ti po perpiqesh te serviresh nje tekst shkencor, atehere per mendimin tim duhet me teper profesionalizem dhe pershkrim i detajuar. Psh. te thuash qe "citoplazma eshte lengu qe ndodhet rreth membranes qelizore dhe qe pemban ribozomet( qe na qenkan organet e qelizes ??? ) )me duket  shume e manget. Duhet ta dish me siguri se ky nuk eshte definicioni i citoplazmes :buzeqeshje: . Kush e meson keshtu e meson gabim!

Nqs kerkon te  informosh, atehere beje ne menyre te sakte, sic i takon edhe vete shkences. Te shkurtosh e te besh plagjiate me duket jo e drejte.

Po, nqs tema paraqet rendesi, mund te kontriubuoj me shume deshire. Por jam e mendimit, se e gjitha mund te paraqitet thjesht si nje intro per te arritur tek ajo cka perfaqeson qeliza sot.

----------


## kærlighed

> I dashur koleg, besoj se kritikat duhet te jene te pranueshme. Une jam e medimit ,qe teksti i punuar keshtu si e ke sjelle ti, eshte i nivelit te shkolles nentevjecare.  Eshte shume i thate ne informacion dhe teper i shkurter.
> 
> Nuk vura ne dyshim njohurite e tua. Por meqe ashtu si e thua edhe ti, qe niveli i njohurive te forumisteve nuk eshte i njejte dhe meqe ti po perpiqesh te serviresh nje tekst shkencor, atehere per mendimin tim duhet me teper profesionalizem dhe pershkrim i detajuar. Psh. te thuash qe "citoplazma eshte lengu qe ndodhet rreth membranes qelizore dhe qe pemban ribozomet( qe na qenkan organet e qelizes ??? ) )me duket  shume e manget. Duhet ta dish me siguri se ky nuk eshte definicioni i citoplazmes. Kush e meson keshtu e meson gabim!
> 
> Nqs kerkon te  informosh, atehere beje ne menyre te sakte, sic i takon edhe vete shkences. Te shkurtosh e te besh plagjiate me duket jo e drejte.
> 
> Po, nqs tema paraqet rendesi, mund te kontriubuoj me shume deshire. Por jam e mendimit, se e gjitha mund te paraqitet thjesht si nje intro per te arritur tek ajo cka perfaqeson qeliza sot.


E dashur kolege, jemi keqkuptuar tej mase. Se pari jam femer. Pastaj une kam filluar me nje postim te thjeshte por qe nuk do te thote se informacionet e mia do te ngecin aty.
Ke shume te drejte qe kerkon nje informim me te gjate dhe me te sakte, gje te cilen une edhe kam planifikuar ta realizoj. Durim. 
Gjithsesi jam e hapur per kritika *konstruktive* sepse edhe kjo eshte nje menyre per te forcuar kompetencen. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## salihaj

Me doli edhe mua të them pak fjalë rreth kësaj teme. Ne kur kem mësuar për qelizën kemi thënë se: qeliza është njësi themelore dhe funksionale për çdo qenie të gjallë. Organet qe cekën në citoplazmë ne i kemi quajt organele apo edhe mikroorganele (qeliza vet nuk është organ edhe nuk janë të gjitha qelizat njësoj). Nuk do hy në këtë shkëmbim mendimesh. Sepse te shkencat natyrore, nuk ka kurrfarë hamendjesh, duhet kështu apo duhet ashtu,  aty e ndahet shapin nga sheqeri me masa konkrete: kohore, gjatësi, peshë, madhësi, temperatur, valë etj, aty nuk ka tha Sala kështu e tha Thaqi ashtu, por çdo gjë është e saktësuar . Por kërkoja çfarë është shkuar përtej hulumtimeve dhe zbulimeve të deri tanishme. Sepse ato që janë zbuluar deri me tani të gjitha gjenden në internet apo libra shkencore. Më interesonin edhe gjërat e ilustruar mirë me foto si dhe vidioklipa. Gjithëashtu, duke e njohur anatominë, fiziologjinë, mikrobiologjinë e shkencat tjera që mirën me njeriun më intereson: a janë diku afër të konstatojnë apo zbulojnë shpirtin i cili gjendet në çdo qenie të gjallë, në këtë rast shpirti i njeriut  në bazë shumë shenjave a ka mundësi të jetë materie? E jo diç enigmatike, siç është sot e kësaj dite.

----------

